# Trying to quit



## louiseb

So after years of smoking i made a promise to TRY to stop smoking, i have this wonderful electronic cigarette ( you fill it up with flavored liquid it has a trace of nicotine in it) but I'm finding it so hard to fight temptation to pick up this wonderful 50 pack of ciggies. I can go all day without a *** until i eat something, even socializing drinking doesn't bother me, but when Ive had a meal the cravings are so bad, and to be honest this when in the past Ive surrendered to the little demons. I was actually not a heavy smoker compared to some but i did love a *** when i was driving, socializing, drinking, eating, and relaxing in the bath with a glass of wine lol. As i said none of the above ( except one) bother me i can continue without picking up a *** it really doesn't bother me, BUT after i eat its killing me.
Has any one gone through a stage where they just cannot fight this craving, or give me ideas, Ive tried everything guys.

Louiseb


----------



## DylanW

Hi Louiseb,

I was a 20 cigs a day man and on new years eve 2010 I knew I was leaving South Africa for Australia and I wanted to stop so I threw the box away and I haven't touched one since.

The truth is I struggled mostly with the common times everyone smokes. After meals, while having drinks, coffee etc..

The cravings only last a few minutes.. buy some chewing gum, lollies etc and just fight it.. You have no idea how powerful your willpower can be if you dont give in..

21 days to break a habit.. It gets easier and I must say, now I wish I had never smoked at all. 

I see how bad it is for you in every aspect... 

Be strong and beat the habit!


----------



## Nelly87

louiseb said:


> So after years of smoking i made a promise to TRY to stop smoking, i have this wonderful electronic cigarette ( you fill it up with flavored liquid it has a trace of nicotine in it) but I'm finding it so hard to fight temptation to pick up this wonderful 50 pack of ciggies. I can go all day without a *** until i eat something, even socializing drinking doesn't bother me, but when Ive had a meal the cravings are so bad, and to be honest this when in the past Ive surrendered to the little demons. I was actually not a heavy smoker compared to some but i did love a *** when i was driving, socializing, drinking, eating, and relaxing in the bath with a glass of wine lol. As i said none of the above ( except one) bother me i can continue without picking up a *** it really doesn't bother me, BUT after i eat its killing me.
> Has any one gone through a stage where they just cannot fight this craving, or give me ideas, Ive tried everything guys.
> 
> Louiseb


My man and I quit after finishing up the duty frees after arriving in Australia early last year. We smoked them and just quit. He wanted to - he had always had an easy time quitting. Me, I had _never_ quit, I think my first and only attempt lasted about 6 hours. I didn't even really want to! I did it for him.

We stayed "fairly quit" (meaning the occasional bum off his sister when she came by) for about 6 months until I got employed again - we bought one packed and it was game over. We smoked again for a few months and by the time we realized we wanted to quit again we were about to go to The Netherlands for 2 weeks for my mum's wedding; we were going to stay with my mum and stepdad mostly, two chain smokers. We weren't gonna quit just before that.

So we quit again in January. The problem this time is - I was finally ready, I was actually enjoying quitting. But now he doesn't really want to anymore.

We have the "quitting together" problem! I mean, I realize we're lucky to be together, but quitting together? Bad idea! There's always one of us who does it more for the other, not to mention we have very opposite quitting "styles" - I get really sensitive and he gets extremely grumpy. Imagine that combination, LOL! Usually our fire/ice combo works perfectly in love and life, but when we're quitting... not so much 

So after five days of not smoking we now have a packet again.

But I've figured it out. You have to want it. I don't think I ever wanted it before. What also helps us is we've joined Anytime Fitness together and go in 3 times a week, that keeps ME off it because I FEEL so SO much difference between smoking and not smoking when I work out. And trust me, I'm not a sporty person... but I've come to enjoy getting better at weights and cardio and then as soon as I smoke... BAM. Horrible at it again.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Louise i quit cold turkey 18 years ago by sucking on Menthols everytime i felt like a smoke. I smoked 40 a day and 16mg for 10 years, so a very heavy smoker and even worse when i drank alcohol. I tried many things including hypnosis but the only thing that worked was long walks after meals and many Menthols. To prepare for quitting i set a date one month in the future and then started smoking outside only (it is annoying). I set a walking challenge which was a mountain walking trail and did it whilst still smoking (nearly killed me) with a non smoking friend and she was fine. Then did this 1 month after quitting and what a difference. I avoided pubs, clubs and smokers who were smoking. I know that even if i were to have 1 smoke today that i would be hooked again, so fight the urge to have "just one". I put the same amount of money in a jar every day at first i rewarded myself at the end of the week with a gift to me and then further down the track it paid for an overseas holiday, good reward for just not smoking. Hope this has given you some ideas and i now have a lot of non smoking friends as a bonus.


----------



## louiseb

Im sitting here with a *** in my hand no I just stumped it out lol. I can relate to you guys believe me, the thing is I know that by sucking lollies ( sweets) im going to gain weight and that's something I don't want to do, so I thought ok I,ll join a gym but ive done it before and what a waste of money I always seem to busy to go. I have tried after I have a meal I go in the garden and de weed, I don't have no more weeds to pull lol. The thing is I WANT to give up not just because of the cost ( OMG 27 dollars here for a packet appose to 4 euros a packet) but because I know its not good for me or my partner who doesn't smoke and never has. I just cannot get past the point of after a meal not having a ***, its killing me. I did say ok I,ll just have one after a meal and slowly I will cut them off Nahhh this doesn't work for me before I know it im smoking 20 a day again. 
*Nelly *I can relate to you and your problem of quitting as both you an I are in the same boat lol I will stop for a few days and then BAM im back at it. 
*Ausieboy* great idea the menthols but as I said I don't want to gain weight lol, but I could start again the idea of the long walks, drinking and socializing doesn't bother me even people smoking around me. I don't want to be one of those anti smokers lol.
*Winikd* they do say 21 days to quit any habit but I carnt get passed 21 hours lol.

Heres my promise to you guys I will try one of each suggestion made by you all and I will keep this updated as the day and the cravings progress. So the lollies are coming out again, the walking is going into my daily regime and maybe a new membership to the gym when I have time lol. 
thanks guys and please keep the encouragement flowing this way.

Louiseb


----------



## DylanW

Putting on weight after stopping smoking is going to happen... It just does because you eat to kill off the cravings but if you gym and you are active not only will it help you stop smoking but you can also stop yourself from putting on that much...

I put on about 5 KG's and then I managed to lose it. Rather then thinking of the weight, think about how bad it is for you to smoke. I bet the extra weight which can be lost out weighs the damage to your body.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi L
Wait till you start coughing up the black crap (i actually got sick quitting initally), i don't know if you have kids or not but can you imagine what is happening to their lungs. Most smokers are underweight because of the smoking. I have even heard overweight young girls start smoking to loose weight. I am very proud of my 21 year old daughter who gave up smoking this year. I quit for my daughters health more than my own. Yes i am one of those anti smoker nuts LOL


----------



## Jeza

Going through the same thing. 

Alan Carrs book helped.........for a while.

I can go a weekend without one but come monday morning & the reliance on coffee to survive the day at work in a stressful job, any thought of quitting loses its place on the priorities list. 

It's almost like in order to quit smoking I'd need to quit coffee, drinking & work & even then there'd still be an excuse


----------



## louiseb

HA Allan carrs book, im reading 50 shades of grey, and still fighting the battle to stop, well i must confess usually i was smoking 20 a day ahhhh. i was having palpitations and chest pains so i said sod this for a lark, i got my e cigarrete and i said i was going to fess up ive only had about 4 ciggie in 1 week so i aint doing bad, and the only reason i had 4 ciggies was because whilst i was waiting for the e cig to charge i had a quick puff on one or two. Im doing well all considered, stress and emotions running up and down lol.


----------



## Meditator

Louise 
I cross my finger to you, do not smoke you are worthy. 
I am sending a hug
Meditator


----------



## Jeza

louiseb said:


> HA Allan carrs book, im reading 50 shades of grey, and still fighting the battle to stop, well i must confess usually i was smoking 20 a day ahhhh. i was having palpitations and chest pains so i said sod this for a lark, i got my e cigarrete and i said i was going to fess up ive only had about 4 ciggie in 1 week so i aint doing bad, and the only reason i had 4 ciggies was because whilst i was waiting for the e cig to charge i had a quick puff on one or two. Im doing well all considered, stress and emotions running up and down lol.


What are those e-cigs like? I Dont think I've ever seen one in action or for sale. Perhaps we really are 10 years behind over here.


----------



## louiseb

oh there soooo good believe me its like smoking a real cigarrete and the urge is gone in minuets for most people, in Europe they are selling like hot cakes lol. I bought mine on a site tiny deals .com its from china, to find them you need to go into the health and beauty section and you will find them, there so cheap when you buy them direct from china, i bought mine for 7 euros including pp, oppose to 60 euros they wanted from Malta. First check them out on the internet, the one i have is exactly like a pen you press the button and inhale, i found the other type that looks like a ciggie to be expensive and not good at all, but that's only my opinion. 
Good luck


----------



## Jeza

I'll on the hunt for one today


----------



## louiseb

Jeza you will not regret it hun lol. I did have a giggie last night only because I was finishing the book 50 shades of grey and oh my I was left feeling rather flushed to say the least, my husband told me he knew were the raunchy bits were because shortly after I was puffing away on my e gig I flattened the battery in the end and had to recharge it lol hence I had a ciggie.


----------



## Jeza

louiseb said:


> Jeza you will not regret it hun lol. I did have a giggie last night only because I was finishing the book 50 shades of grey and oh my I was left feeling rather flushed to say the least, my husband told me he knew were the raunchy bits were because shortly after I was puffing away on my e gig I flattened the battery in the end and had to recharge it lol hence I had a ciggie.


Just had a look at that book on Aldiko & one called 3 "Shades of Mucky Off White" showed up & it was free (as opposed to $12) so I downloaded it....................Rough as guts!


----------



## Clanders25

heehehehe louiseb your last couple of posts gave me a good giggle. My partner and I both purchased ecigarettes preparing to move back to australia and the price of smokes there. As we expect to be on quite a small budget for a while. Denmark is very cheap in comparison. I highly reccomend watermelon flavour


----------



## louiseb

Oh i must try this flavor im on strong mint at the mo, the problem is the fluid i cannot get here so if you do come over bring plenty with you lol as i carnt seem to find it.


----------



## louiseb

Jeza said:


> Just had a look at that book on Aldiko & one called 3 "Shades of Mucky Off White" showed up & it was free (as opposed to $12) so I downloaded it....................Rough as guts!


Oh pmsl i must down load this one lol please pm me the site


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ahh you naughty girls, still craving for the ciggie after sex or in this case the reading of sex. In the 70's I was told to take a cold shower by my father haha maybe you should read this book in an ice bath haha.
Just my advice to help you quit smoking (wink wink)


----------



## louiseb

Aussieboy07 said:


> Ahh you naughty girls, still craving for the ciggie after sex or in this case the reading of sex. In the 70's I was told to take a cold shower by my father haha maybe you should read this book in an ice bath haha.
> Just my advice to help you quit smoking (wink wink)


pmsl have you read the book, its raunchy and hot and very naughty, BUT NICE


----------



## Aussieboy07

LOL that is the last thing I need to read with my partner so far away, might give it a read when she here is here ( at this rate of not smoking for 18 years the sexual frustration may force me to it) Nah not really, I am happy to be smoke free, one of the hardest things I have ever done in my life and one of the proudest things especially as I was an example for my 21 year old daughter to quit smoking, her mom smokes 40 a day


----------



## Editor

Hi Louise

After reading 50 Shades of Grey you will need a cigarette to calm down lol My wife tried to get me to read that a while back but I don't think that is a mans book lol


----------



## louiseb

LOL oh believe me read it, i told my husband to read them it was only half way through the first book when he decided to repaint the back room that i told him to stop, like he said our love life is good so good even the neighbors smoke lol ( joking guys). Seriously i dont meen to be personal and start another topic here but im sure a few men have benefited from these books lol.


----------



## cjka

Few, may be right as I have never heard men refer this book to other men


----------



## louiseb

cjka said:


> Few, may be right as I have never heard men refer this book to other men


we dont hear them recommending these books but go to the local book store and see the men hovering around them lol, i have seen a few of them. Some may find it embarrassing buying them for there wives hence the rise in sales for book tokens lol. Men seem to more private about certain things, us women will spread the word to our girlfriends about a new raunchy book lol. Wives with benefits comes to mind lol.......


----------



## Aussieboy07

My workmate says her father (USA) aged in his 60's started reading it and got half way through and decided that he needed to have the sex talk to his near 40 year old daughter. She ended up having a ciggie from the stress of it, 1 month smoke free down the drain. Remember when you smoke your breath stinks, your house stinks, your car stinks. Sorry just bringing it back to the reason why we quit, I remember my father inlaw saying to his wife many years ago, hey don't kiss the barren (baby in Scottish) you F$#@$# stink. He inspired me, so put on the patches or whatever you need to do. Yes you may slip but never give up on trying to quit, once you do it is amazing how free you become. Don't need to go outside in the middle of winter to smoke, don't have cravings on airplanes, don't need to go to the servo (garage) at 10pm because you have run out of smokes. Yes us reformed smokers are the worst but a lot richer for it


----------



## louiseb

I actually tried those patches and to be honest i ended up with palpitations, so i tried the gum oh jeez that stuff is vile and again i had the palps. I did eventually buy this eco cigarette and to be honest it worked for a while then i came here and found that the fluid isnt available lol, theres a thought i could start importing them to Australia.


----------



## Jeza

How did the quitting go?


----------

